# tire problem



## DK2F (Jan 11, 2006)

i have store credit for some new rims, but my problem is i will only have the store credit for a little while longer which means i have 2 get the rims soon. i am retaining the 17" size on the rims but i dont want to buy them for stock tire dimensions. i was going to get the nitto 275s in rear and nitto 245s in front...i dont think i can come up with the money in time for the tires also though. are those wider tires a big advantage for race applications and will they make a big enough difference to shell out the money.
any input appreciated
-thnx


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

I would assume you're going with the DR's in the rear. Yes they can be an advantage. They dont need a whole lot of heat to get them working.


----------



## DK2F (Jan 11, 2006)

i was thinkin of the nitto nt555r's...would it be bad 2 keep stock tires in front and put nittos in rear?


----------

